# My favourite corner of the house



## Lissa (Jun 12, 2007)

Hi everyone, I really wanted to share my collection with you which has been growing for about the last 6 months or so. This is my first time posting any pics so I hope I don't mess this up....apologies if the pics are too large

This is where I keep everything. Makeup, perfume, hair stuff, jewellery, skincare stuff etc, all in one corner (hence the title 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ):





Bottom left is a broken xbox 360 which has been dismantled and kindly left strewn all over the floor by my bf. Next to that is my little pink book (aka Mac journal) where I keep lists of what I own so I don't buy the same thing twice (hopefully)





a bit closer in





the thingy where I keep my blushes, bronzers, beauty powders and skinfinishes. It's ridiculously big for what's in there but obviously I plan to fill it up some more









Storage for eyeshadows, pigments and fluidlines as well as lashes and mascara





and the place where I store my lipsticks and glosses so I can read their names

Now on to the makeup! Please please don't laugh but I had never heard of depotting until I found Specktra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I plan to start to depot all of these once I get my hands on some palettes. It takes me forever to find the shadow I want as they all rattle about in the drawers...

 pinks and purples (with flash)




From the top, left to right: 
Sunday Best, Hush, Mink Pink, Jest, Pink Freeze, Whistle, Gleam
2nd row: Li'Lilly, Digit, Beautiful Iris, Lavender Sky, Melton Mauve, Trax, Pink Venus
3rd row: Budding Beauty, Playful, Star Violet, Expensive Pink, Stars n Rockets, Plum Dressing, and another one which I've forgotten to write down
Bottom row: Passionate, Nocturnelle, Parfait Amour, Jeweltone, Beauty Marked, Blackberry, Shadowy Lady

Golds, browns etc with flash and then without:








Top, L to R: Crystal Avalanche, Shroom, Magic Dust, Rite of Spring, Llama, Nylon, Gorgeous Gold, Ricepaper
2nd row: Phloof!, Kid, Bamboo, Samoa Silk, Summer Neutral, Retrospeck, Soft Brown, Arena
3rd row: Mystery, Mothbrown, Espresso, Antiqued, Mulch, Heavenly Bliss, Woodwinked, Goldmine
Bottom: Rule, Coppering, Love-Bud, Casino, Tempting, Beautyburst, Romp, Embark

Greens, blacks and blues,with flash then without:








Top, L to R: Vex, Surreal, Juxt, Aquavert, Lustreleaf, Sumptuous Olive, Overgrown, Bitter
2nd row: Swimming, Springtime Skipper, Velvet Moss, Steamy, Club, Humid, Shimmermoss, Plumage
3rd: Femme Noir, Aquadisiac, Waternymph, Jewel Blue, Fade, Moon's Reflection, Tilt, Electric Eel
Bottom: Deep Truth, Black Tied, Print, Carbon

Pigments and glitter. As you can see I only have 3 of the full size pots and the rest are samples




Top row, left to right: Apricot Pink, Chocolate Brown,Coco, Violet, Entremauve
2nd: Vanilla, Reflects Red, Goldenair, Sunny Daze, Old Gold, Jewelmarine
3rd: Pink opal, Shimmertime, Dazzle Ray, Lily White, Golden Lemon, Grape
4th: Pure White, Platinum, Melon, Fairylite, Golden Olive, Blue Storm
5th: Silver, Copper, Coco, Helium, Golder's Green, Dark Soul
Bottom: Provence, Tan, Rose, Pink Vivid, Teal, Deep Blue Green

Shadesticks




L to R: Sharkskin, Royal Hue, Crimsonaire, Mangomix, Shimmermint, Shimmersand, Lucky Jade, Sea Me, Beige-ing





Fluidlines: Blacktrack, Nightfish, Blitz & Glitz, Delphic, Blue Peep, Rich Ground, Brassy, Frostlite
Paints: Bare Canvas, Base Light, Canton Candy, Stilife, Bamboom, Artjam, Flammable
Brow shader in Ivoire/Walnut and clear Brow Set





Engraved, Smolder, Teddy, Tealo, Minted, Goldenair, Gilded White

This is a terrible photo as those of you with Pop Iris will know it looks nothing like this




Point Black, Inkspill, Pop Iris, Peacocky

Lashes and adhesive:





Moving on to lip stuff...




Back row L to R: Aloof, Lovedust, Peackstock, Bare Trance, VGV, Style It Up, Blankety, VG2, Hug Me
Front row: Orchidazzle, 15 minutes, Pink Maribu, Florabundi, Lingerie, Bombshell, Expensivo

Lipglosses, obviously in no particular order




Back row, l to r: Collection 06, Dusk, Glamoursun, Petal Pusher, Auto de Femme, Already Fab, Full for You, Flashmode, Malibu Barbie, VGVI, Magnetique, Crystal Rose, Fashion Pack, Spring Bean, Wonderstruck
Front: Who's That Lady, Babied, Vibrational, Instant Gold, Underage, Luminary, C-Thru, Chromaliving, Florabundance, Uberpeach, Lip 65, VGV, Nymphette, Adventuresome, Vital Spark, Ciao Manhattan

Liners (I want more, but then who doesn't)




Sublime Culture, Dervish, Magenta, Subculture, Pink Treat, Spice, Honey B


And now face stuff:








Powder blushes...l to r (back) Dame, Don't be Shy, Pink Swoon, Dollymix, Peaches, Trace Gold
front: Gingerly, Strada, Plum Foolery, Buff, Peachtwist, Style





Top = Blushcremes; Sweet William, Posey, Hunger Red
Middle = a lonely cheekhue in Da Da Delight
Bottom = CCBs; Hush, Bronze, Fuchsia Perfect, Reel Red

Beauty Powders:








Back: Pearl Blossom, Pearl Sunshine, Sunsparked Pearl
Front: Pretty Baby, Softdew, Tahitian Sand





Select Moisturecover, Skinfinish Natural in Light, Studio Fix, Mineralize Satinfinish, Blot Powder, Bronzer in Golden

My small collection of skinfinishes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was wayyyy to late for most of these




Lightscapade, Glissade, Shimpagne

Random:




2 Balloonacy quads, Thunder Eyes quad, Mac mirror and Lady Minx np, Spiked brow pencil

Mac brushes:




l to r: 209, 192SE, 316, 182, 150, 190, 224, 217, 219, 208, 204 (?)

And in case you're interested here are my non-Mac brushes, followed by other makeup and things....




Acca Kappa 172, Flirt skunk brush, Japonesque 324, Pout concealor brush, Stila #7 crease brush, UD liner, UD brow, Prescriptives eye paint brush





Era spray foundation, Touche Eclat, Smashbox Photo Finish primer, Shiseido The Makeup Base, NARS Nico, BE Faux Tan, Prescriptives concealor, Alima mineral foundation samples, Dermalogica Sheer Tint moisturiser





Milani Luminous, Naj Oleari shimmer compact #04, Too Faced Snow Bunny, UDPP, Anna Sui super long lash and super volume up mascaras (my HGs), Shu curlers, Fix+, Moisturegleam, Ben Nye Jade pigment powder, Alima Moss eyeshadow sample, Alima apple blossom blush sample, Too Faced Hollywood Glamour in a Box palette, Shiseido Sheer Enhancer Base, Strobe Cream, Shiseido SPF50 cream

and my perfumes and other bits and bobs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Thanks for looking!!! I hope you liked it!! 


I'm going to click Submit and hope for the best


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Jun 12, 2007)

Wow nice collection!! I love all the eyeshadows and pigments!


----------



## astronaut (Jun 12, 2007)

That's an amazing collection!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 12, 2007)

Awesome collection and storage.


----------



## MAC is love (Jun 12, 2007)

You have a great collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the way you store it.


----------



## Lissa (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's not usually as neat and tidy as this


----------



## triccc (Jun 12, 2007)

wow! you have a great collection!


----------



## macface (Jun 12, 2007)

nice.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 12, 2007)

Very nice collection!


----------



## KAIA (Jun 12, 2007)

WOW!!! very very nice collection! and i see you have Bathina - Body so fine.. ohhh i love it !!!


----------



## franimal (Jun 12, 2007)

6 months? Damn girl! That's like my collection over 6 years. your eyeshadow collection is wonderfull and I love how you have a perfectly organized little beauty corner! I'm jealous! Once you depot all those eyeshadows you are going to get so many new products when you B2M them!


----------



## n_c (Jun 12, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 13, 2007)

Very nice collection.


----------



## chipmunkvoice (Jun 13, 2007)

WOW i absolutely LOVE your collection~
so many eyeshadows!!! haha will you depotting them now that you know what depotting is? coz thats HEAPS to depot!


----------



## Lissa (Jun 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KAIA* 

 
_ i see you have Bathina - Body so fine.. ohhh i love it !!!_

 
It's nice isn't it! I don't use it enough


----------



## Lissa (Jun 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chipmunkvoice* 

 
_so many eyeshadows!!! haha will you depotting them now that you know what depotting is? coz thats HEAPS to depot!_

 
lol I definitely want to try it!


----------



## c00ki312 (Jun 14, 2007)

great collection...thats MY favourite corner in the room now. thanx 4 labelling the products. great help


----------



## Ms. Z (Jun 14, 2007)

W
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




W!​


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 14, 2007)

omg i thought i was the worst girl in the uk for having a bedroom full of beauty and makeup.. but i guess u are! omg im so jealous hehe lucky bitch!  x


----------



## Lissa (Jun 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_omg i thought i was the worst girl in the uk for having a bedroom full of beauty and makeup.. but i guess u are! omg im so jealous hehe lucky bitch! x_

 
lol! I'm obsessed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's nice to have a hobby though isn't it lol


----------



## Merrybelly (Jun 16, 2007)

I love it!


----------



## User49 (Jun 17, 2007)

* Wow! I didn't realize how big ur collection was!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:woots: I love it! What did u use to keep ur lipstticks in? It looks like the perfect storage space but i can't tell what it is exactly? (Ie where can I get one!? lol) PS: I keep my bronzers and things in those little boxes from QD. If u want a smaller space to keep them they are great and only £2.50 each! 
*


----------



## Lissa (Jun 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_* What did u use to keep ur lipstticks in? It looks like the perfect storage space but i can't tell what it is exactly? (Ie where can I get one!? lol) PS: I keep my bronzers and things in those little boxes from QD. If u want a smaller space to keep them they are great and only £2.50 each! *













_

 
Thanks! The lipstick storage things are from Sainsbury's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm not sure what they're meant to be really but I think they might be something to do with holding letters....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just saw them in there one day and thought, they'll do. For now anyway, until I get more lippes etc! 
But I just love your new storage boxes, they're really cute and I may have to get some!


----------



## foxyqt (Jun 17, 2007)

whoaaa awesome collection!! =D


----------



## sincola (Jun 17, 2007)

I love your beauty corner!!!!!


----------



## User49 (Jun 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lissa* 

 
_But I just love your new storage boxes, they're really cute and I may have to get some!_

 
You so should! They are so so cute and so so cheap! At the mo they are on offer for two sets for £4.00 and they had all kinds of colours. I've now done the dorkiest thing in the world and printed out little labels for each shelf.  

I am so going to have to get one of those sainsburys thing for my lippies. Such a good idea! Someone showed a thread where they cut all their lipstick boxes in half and taped them together, but i like having the packaging so i couldn't bring myself to cut them all up!


----------



## Lissa (Jun 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_You so should! They are so so cute and so so cheap! At the mo they are on offer for two sets for £4.00 and they had all kinds of colours. I've now done the dorkiest thing in the world and printed out little labels for each shelf. !_

 
lol we are so similar! I've been planning some labels too


----------



## melliquor (Jun 21, 2007)

Oh my... I LOVE your collection and all of your storage.  Where did you get all of the containers?  I have so much trouble finding anything to store stuff in.  

In your last picture, you have a stand with earrings and hair ties, where did you get that?  That is so nice.  I want one of those.


----------



## missBOMBcheLLe (Jun 21, 2007)

*so cute! i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yOor lil beauty corner...i wanna get a vanity in the other bedroom so bad!!! the BF said he'LL try to put one in the bathroom and just take out one of the sinks... hmmmm an exXxtra sink or a vanity...VANITY!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## SHARKIA (Jun 21, 2007)

Ooh How Nice, I Love Your Lip Glasses


----------



## tika (Jun 21, 2007)

Very nice collection


----------



## Lissa (Jun 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_Oh my... I LOVE your collection and all of your storage. Where did you get all of the containers? I have so much trouble finding anything to store stuff in. 

In your last picture, you have a stand with earrings and hair ties, where did you get that? That is so nice. I want one of those._

 
Thanks so much! The big draw thingies were I think only from Wilkinson's for about 15 quid each...they're pretty good really considering they were so cheap! It did take me ages to find what I was looking for though. 

And the stand with the earrings and stuff is actually a mug tree lol! I got it on ebay where it was advertised as a jewellery stand, and then the next week saw exactly the same things at a market stall with mugs on - a lot cheaper, doh!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's good though, stops them getting tangled which i Hate!!


----------



## Lissa (Jun 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missBOMBcheLLe* 

 
_*so cute! i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yOor lil beauty corner...i wanna get a vanity in the other bedroom so bad!!! the BF said he'LL try to put one in the bathroom and just take out one of the sinks... hmmmm an exXxtra sink or a vanity...VANITY!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​_

 
 Thanks!
Definite go for a vanity lol!


----------



## Hilly (Jun 21, 2007)

I love your makeup area and how you store everything!!


----------



## liza0183 (Jun 21, 2007)

Very impressive indeed!!


----------



## ladynpink (Jun 22, 2007)

oh my!! i wished i had a collection like urs!! i love it!!


----------



## JCBean (Jun 22, 2007)

Lissa, oh my god, that collection is AWESOME!!!!!!!!!

I am so envious of all your pretty things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love your storage units, they're great,I really need to sort out my storage, at the moment it's all in one metal (really too small) vanity case 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seriosuly brilliant and beautiful collection xx


----------



## JCBean (Jun 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_You so should! They are so so cute and so so cheap! At the mo they are on offer for two sets for £4.00 and they had all kinds of colours. I've now done the dorkiest thing in the world and printed out little labels for each shelf.  

I am so going to have to get one of those sainsburys thing for my lippies. Such a good idea! Someone showed a thread where they cut all their lipstick boxes in half and taped them together, but i like having the packaging so i couldn't bring myself to cut them all up!_

 
Hiya!

Just wondering, what's QD? I've been sta here trying to work it out, but to no avail lol!

I'm definitely interested in picking up some of those storage units/boxes!

Thankns x


----------



## stephie06 (Jun 25, 2007)

i love the storage of your mac! it brought a tear to my eye 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i want to find some storage drawers like that!


----------



## Danapotter (Jun 25, 2007)

The eyeshadows are beautiful! Lovely corner!


----------



## nibjet (Jun 27, 2007)

no wonder that's your favorite corner! Great collection!


----------



## Lissa (Jun 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JCBean* 

 
_Hiya!

Just wondering, what's QD? I've been sta here trying to work it out, but to no avail lol!

I'm definitely interested in picking up some of those storage units/boxes!

Thankns x_

 
Go to http://www.qdstores.co.uk/storefinder.asp - it's a trek from Bristol though


----------



## Lissa (Jun 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lissa* 

 
_Go to http://www.qdstores.co.uk/storefinder.asp - it's a trek from Bristol though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Try Wilkinson's if you have one of those


----------



## charismaticlime (Jun 27, 2007)

Great collection


----------



## Miss_M (Jun 29, 2007)

Wow, that's a very impressive e/s collection !!


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Jul 7, 2007)

omg great collection ..I love your corner !


----------



## AmyMarie (Jul 7, 2007)

i love the storage containers!


----------



## Phantom Goddess (Jul 7, 2007)

:eyel  ove:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















:  jawdrop:


----------



## daisyv316 (Jul 8, 2007)

My hubby says I have too much make up, but I see that I dont lol. I love ur collection and admire ur lil corner, and I love ur vanity! I have been trying to look for the perfect vanity for me


----------



## ~*STArPRINCEZZ* (Jul 8, 2007)

Fabolous!


----------



## nunu (Jul 28, 2007)

awesome collection!


----------



## frocher (Jul 29, 2007)

I love it. Very nice set up.


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 1, 2007)

I'm so envious of your little makeup area! I wish I had that kind of room! Lovely collection!


----------



## suziecutie (Sep 2, 2007)

Talk about being ORGANIZED!! I am so jealous.


----------



## ixiechic (Sep 2, 2007)

WOW, Fab collection! Another UK girl here


----------



## Lissa (Sep 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ixiechic* 

 
_WOW, Fab collection! Another UK girl here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hi!!


----------



## Weasel (Sep 3, 2007)

woah!! amazing collection!!

and how did you get milani in the uk??


----------



## Lissa (Sep 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Weasel* 

 
_woah!! amazing collection!!

and how did you get milani in the uk??_

 
I got it from ebay


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 9, 2007)

That is fantastic.  I love your little corner of beauty!


----------



## CHICGIRL (Sep 12, 2007)

Amazing!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I Really Like It


----------



## thelove4tequila (Sep 14, 2007)

That would be my favorite corner also.


----------



## chazza (Sep 16, 2007)

that was insane! and sooo inspiring. i need to get organized and grow my collection too!


----------



## Miss_M (Sep 16, 2007)

Wow, you got a great collection on your hands there !!


----------



## candynipples (Sep 22, 2007)

i loooooove your eyeshadow collection! i'm jealous!


----------



## suzy_ (Sep 23, 2007)

holy crap i think i just died and went to heaven!! wow im super jealous!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Sep 23, 2007)

Awesome collection you re so organized. I don't know that word lol.


----------



## ambert9791 (Sep 24, 2007)

W
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




W!!! _  really want to do a room in my house just for makeup and getting ready but right now I don't have the extra space so good idea doing a makeup corner very cute.  Sorry for all the run on sentences I suck at grammar.lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Jot (Sep 24, 2007)

that is some collection especially if it is only for 6 months. very jealous!


----------



## dmenchi (Oct 22, 2007)

very nice!!


----------



## LuxeKitten (Jan 28, 2008)

OMG Organisation Porn. I love it! What a great idea, having eerything wihtin easy reach in the one spot. It must be lovely to wake up and feel inspired to make yourself gorgeous each day with a beautiful set up like that.

I love how organised and tidy everything is, makes me want to re-do my whole room.

Also, great lipstick holders! I'm going to start prowling stationers to see if I can find something similar.


----------



## laDolce (Jan 28, 2008)

Gosh.... love your collection! I sometimes drag my boyfriend on the computer to show him some serious collections which makes mine look like nothing although i do have a lot! He always goes on about women and make up.... men just don't understand ;-)


----------



## pr1nces583 (Jan 28, 2008)

great collection! 

im from the uk too, can i ask, where did you get your black plastic drawers  (with the eyeshadows in) and your lipgloss/lipstick box from?

i need serious storage solutions, my collection is taking over the bedroom! i  should take pics and post it


----------



## makeupaddiction (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow! Awesome collection and organization. That would definitely be my favorite part of the house too!


----------



## seachell12 (Jan 30, 2008)

I am so jealous! I love how youve organized everything.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jan 30, 2008)

Damn!what an awesome collection! This is my fav corner of your house too!


----------



## Lissa (Jan 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pr1nces583* 

 
_im from the uk too, can i ask, where did you get your black plastic drawers (with the eyeshadows in) and your lipgloss/lipstick box from?

i need serious storage solutions, my collection is taking over the bedroom! i should take pics and post it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you - the lipstick holder thing was from Sainsbury's I think and the drawers are from Wilkinson's or somewhere like that - they have loads of those sort of things if you have one near you


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jan 31, 2008)

You collection is awesome!!  I think I went through and made a list of everything that I want to buy now!!  LOL  I wish I had a happy corner like you do!  But then again, I would probably never leave, not that that is necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## Susanne (Feb 8, 2008)

A great collection!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## yahighness (Feb 8, 2008)

Stunning collection! I hope to have a corner like that one day!!


----------



## SugarDaisy (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm envious of your favorite corner! Amazing collection


----------



## jt1088 (Feb 14, 2008)

you have nice collection. i liiiike it! heh


----------



## OolilredoO (Feb 15, 2008)

You've got such a great collection!


----------



## Meryl (Feb 17, 2008)

Fabulous!!  And I love the idea of a journal.


----------



## nikki*lashay (Feb 20, 2008)

Oh my goodness!!! That is an awesome collection!!! I'm drooling over here.


----------



## _ohmygosh (Feb 21, 2008)

OoOoH Wow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I am soo jealous!! Great collection! Love it!


----------



## Rene (Feb 21, 2008)

Great Collection


----------



## cuiran (Jun 16, 2008)

You have a great collection


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 17, 2008)

great collection! Go cash in all those B2M Empties!


----------



## concertina (Jun 17, 2008)

WOW! Thats alotta MAC!


----------



## Lissa (Jun 17, 2008)

This thread needs some serious updating! My collection has changed a lot


----------



## hermione9713 (Jun 17, 2008)

wow great collection! must be fun having your own corner


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 18, 2008)

awsome collection!!! looks great


----------



## MissCrystal (Jun 23, 2008)

*wow !! stunning collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Blushbaby (Dec 12, 2008)

Your collection is A-mazing!!!


----------



## allthatgl1tt3rs (Dec 12, 2008)

You say this collection is 6 months old?! *swoons* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A.M.A.Z.I.N.G!!!!!!! And that was like a year ago? Omg, surely your bedroom is like a MAC warehouse now LOL!

I wanna see what else you've bought since hehe! And a very pretty bedroom too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 x


----------



## MsChrys79 (Dec 12, 2008)

I like your stash!!


----------



## civicbabe627 (Dec 13, 2008)

*droooool*


----------



## Lissa (Dec 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allthatgl1tt3rs* 

 
_You say this collection is 6 months old?! *swoons* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A.M.A.Z.I.N.G!!!!!!! And that was like a year ago? Omg, surely your bedroom is like a MAC warehouse now LOL!

I wanna see what else you've bought since hehe! And a very pretty bedroom too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 x_

 
Hehe thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am in the process of moving to another house and my boyfriend bless him is building me a 'makeup station' (which is a lot smaller than it sounds) so when it's all finished I'll be back with some new photos


----------



## Miss.FlirtyDiva (Dec 15, 2008)

Beautiful corner and stash.


----------



## allthatgl1tt3rs (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lissa* 

 
_Hehe thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am in the process of moving to another house and my boyfriend bless him is building me a 'makeup station' (which is a lot smaller than it sounds) so when it's all finished I'll be back with some new photos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
A make-up _station 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_Sounds awesome! Bless the boyfriend, what a sweetie!

I can't wait to see it and the new additions!


----------



## michthr (Apr 17, 2009)

oh no, i cant see the pics!


----------



## retrofox (May 5, 2009)

I see no pics either! sadface!!!


----------



## BingTheCherry (Jan 25, 2010)

Awe I didn't see any pics =(


----------

